# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > iPod/MP3/MP4/Φορητές Συσκευές > [MP4] Επισκευη audiojack υποδοχεα σε Crypto MP4

## Ieronemos

Καταρχην χαιρεται  :Smile:   (μια και ειναι το πρωτο post )


Το προβλημα αφορα την Επισκευη audiojack υποδοχεα σε Crypto MP4 ,το οποιο αποκοληθηκε  απο την θεση (βλεπε σχετικες φωτο)


Το προβλημα συνισταται στα εξης : 
Ειναι επιδιωρθωσιμο ??? 


(αν ναι που μαλλον ειναι )=> Ειναι επιδιορθωσιμο απο μενα ??? (με την ελαχιστη πειρα  εχω κανει με το ζορι διψηφιο αριθμο κολλησεων (12-15) με ενα ποσοστο επιτυχιας 30% 


και  με το δεδομενο εξοπλισμο ????
(αν ναι) => Tips τι να προσεξω /αποφυγω  ωστε να αυξηθει οσο γινεται το 30% 


Eυχαριστω εκ των προτερων 

IMG_20120720_135805.jpgIMG_20120720_135840.jpg

----------


## windmill82

καλησπερα , απο τις φωτος δεν μπορω να καταλαβω αν εχει αποκολληθει μονο ο κονεκτορας ή αν εχει ξηλωσει και τις πιστες απο την πλακετα. αυτο μπορεις να το καταλαβεις εαν απο την αλλη μερια στα ποδαρακια του κονεκτορα εχει πορτοκαλι χρωμα , ουσιαστικα ειναι οι χαλκινες πιστες τις πλακετας. αν ειναι ετσι δεν μπορει να γινει τιποτα. αν ομως δεν εχουν ξηλωθει οι πιστες ειναι αρκετα ευκολο να το επανακολλησεις στη θεση του , φυσικα εξαρταται απο το ποσο εχεις ασχοληθει. αν οι κολλησεις σου εχουν ποσοστο επιτυχιας 30% νομιζω οτι θα ηταν προτιμοτερο να ζητουσες να το κολλησει καποιος λιγο πιο εμπειρος.

----------


## Ieronemos

> καλησπερα , απο τις φωτος δεν μπορω να καταλαβω αν εχει αποκολληθει μονο ο κονεκτορας ή αν εχει ξηλωσει και τις πιστες απο την πλακετα. αυτο μπορεις να το καταλαβεις εαν απο την αλλη μερια στα ποδαρακια του κονεκτορα εχει πορτοκαλι χρωμα , ουσιαστικα ειναι οι χαλκινες πιστες τις πλακετας. αν ειναι ετσι δεν μπορει να γινει τιποτα. αν ομως δεν εχουν ξηλωθει οι πιστες ειναι αρκετα ευκολο να το επανακολλησεις στη θεση του , φυσικα εξαρταται απο το ποσο εχεις ασχοληθει. αν οι κολλησεις σου εχουν ποσοστο επιτυχιας 30% νομιζω οτι θα ηταν προτιμοτερο να ζητουσες να το κολλησει καποιος λιγο πιο εμπειρος.


Δυστυχως οι  5 (απο τις οποιες οι 3 αφορουν τον ηχο ετσι ???) χαλκινες πιστες τις πλακετας εχουν αποκολληθει εκτος απο μια  ,κι αυτη σωθηκε εν μερει ,οποτε τζιφος .Ετσι???

Οποτε  πλεον ειναι χρησιμο ως ενα απλο-αργο usb flashακι  ??????

----------

